# What Did I Miss?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

HO made these frames for 
outdoor kitchen cabinet doors.



















He allowed ¼" clearance all around.
(The brick opening sides are neither
plumb or parallel)
He wants the hinges mounted to the brick
and the frames skinned with 5/4 cedar
so that the outside face of the doors
are flush with the face of the brick.
When I told him *I * couldn't make 
that work, he says _okay my "cousin from 
Texas" will be up. He does a lot of decks
and he can do it._ 

BTW, cuz will stain my deck too.

Some how I think laws of physics
would have to be violated here?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

That's just one of those jobs that no matter how hard you try it tetters on impossible, you won't make any money and the customer will contually complain for years to come...

Good idea to stay away


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Chris Johnson said:


> That's just one of those jobs that no matter how hard you try it tetters on impossible, you won't make any money and the customer will contually complain for years to come...
> 
> Good idea to stay away


Near as I can tell, it *is* impossible?
Thought I was finally gonna get
to finish this deal,I started last winter. :sad:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Just have him move his hinges out about 3/4".. Or talk him into letting the doors lap over the brick..


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell home great. See you later. Let the assH)*E do [email protected] I have learned that everything we do someones brohers cousing boyfriend twice removed could have done it for half what i charged!


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

or just chip the brick by the hinges so they can rotate around................just like Cuz is gonna do! 

















in case no one caught it I was KIDDING!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Obviously 'cuz from Texas wont be able to do it as is, but why not take the time and show this guy what the issue is? 

Cut off the hinges, and fab some pivot pins that can be inserted through the frame and into the brick while holding the door in position...


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Bad customer, let cuz tell HO to make frames that will actually fit.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Beer, it has nothing to do with fitting the frames.:whistling


neolitic said:


> He allowed ¼" clearance all around.
> (The brick opening sides are neither
> plumb or parallel)
> *He wants the hinges mounted to the brick
> ...


All you have to do Neo is get some of those magnetic hinges...you know, they're made with the kind of magnets that the trains float on. I'm sure cuz has some.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont see a problem, mount them, skin them, then look at him with a look like this, and say, "O YOU WANTED THEM TO OPEN". G


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Why can't you sell him a new jamb and doors that get pointed into the opening?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Beer, it has nothing to do with fitting the frames.:whistling
> 
> All you have to do Neo is get some of those magnetic hinges...you know, they're made with the kind of magnets that the trains float on. I'm sure cuz has some.


I assume the outside of the frame skinned, seems OK. Problem is HO should have allowed maybe 1/2" gap around frame instead of 1/4" right?

Mount frames that fit, then skin them.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

and let the hinge pins stick out past the veneer face.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> and let the hinge pins stick out past the veneer face.


Cut off the pin sticking out, small pilot hole in one strap and small nail.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

willworkforbeer said:


> Cut off the pin sticking out, small pilot hole in one strap and small nail.


HUH?:blink: Ok, the hinge pivot point as shown would be behind the actual face, thus causing the veneer to bind on the brick. You'd never get the door open unless you re-mount the hinges so the pivot point is in front of the veneer.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> HUH?:blink:


Assuming frames have to be recessed, assuming HO welds hinges in same place on new frames. Nevermind I thought you were insinuating on current frames the pins were sticking out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just like timeless said, move the hinges out the thickness of the skin and they should swing correctly. But I'm sure they would think that the $130 that you needed to charge them to do the job would be too much.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

It could still work if you mount the cedar on the back of the frames.:jester:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Throw that crap out and shop build a couple jambs with inset doors.

Shim and screw them to the morter joints and point the gaps.

Wtf is the big deal? 

Oh yeah, HO is emotionally attached to his doors.:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Easy, just surface mount the hinges, paint them to match the brick. :thumbup:


----------



## ClemS (May 4, 2009)

i think ya'll are missing the point. the frames are too big for the opening PLUS recessing the frames for 5/4 cedar will make the cedar face butt the brick. 

have him make new frames that will actually work


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

ClemS said:


> PLUS recessing the frames for 5/4 cedar will make the cedar face butt the brick.


Doh, its my bedtime.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Throw that crap out and shop build a couple jambs with inset doors.
> 
> That's what was supposed to happen.
> 
> ...


*Bingo!*

He had too long to _think_ while
waiting on the concrete tops. :sad:

C'est la vie.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> *Bingo!*
> 
> He had too long to _think_ while
> waiting on the concrete tops. :sad:
> ...


Do I win a prize?

I love it when I win a prize.:thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Do I win a prize?
> 
> I love it when I win a prize.:thumbup:


The warm fuzzy feeling 
that comes from correctly
assessing the situation. :thumbup:

In other words.....


you don't get any more than
I do. :blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

so.. who made those? DId the bonehead not tell the welder (if he took it to a shop) or himself not realize that there must be the width of the frame to compensate ATLEAST for the thickness of the wood? Is he planning on slamming the wood into the brick? WOW that will look nice for a week. He needs to have some type of arm that will hinge out and stop the doors from hitting the brick.. just a bit more complicated than he wants to spend probably <yes I meant that how I wrote it.. what a EffTard.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Do I win a prize?
> 
> I love it when I win a prize.:thumbup:


----------



## Jay Hood (Jul 20, 2008)

neolitic said:


> HO made these frames for
> outdoor kitchen cabinet doors.
> 
> 
> ...


 
If the opening is not square, then the doors cannot be square:blink:. Tell him to pitch the doors, go inside and watch beetlegeusse and get himself some pointers on making doors to fit f-d up openings. Who laid the brick, it's all their fault.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 27, 2009)

Just a silly idea...way out of the box thinking...:blink:

Depending on how far out of square, and how much larger the opening needs to be, you might be able to solve the problem by just using a masonry saw blade in a circular saw, and carefully cutting the brick on one or more sides. Then use a diamond edge blade in a SawZall for the corners. Follow up with a stone to slightly round the edges of the freshly cut brick. Skin his frames, mount them and be done with it. It might be messy, but may result in a job.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

He is convinced that one
could just hang them.
I am only losing a stain job
and a *huge* headache.
I'm no longer in the game,
unless "Cuz" gives up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

It'll be more entertaining if you go back and get us some "After" pictures when Cuz gets done working his magic.


----------



## punchlist (Jul 16, 2009)

*a possible solution*

Insert the 5/4 ceder between the rectangles of the frame hold an 1/8--1/4 proud of the frame and mr. HO still has his precious frames:wallbash:


----------



## DMDesigns (Feb 5, 2009)

*HO - right*

One more reason to use HO suggestions and creations, YEAH !!!

:whistling Ill be signing that tune forever..!


----------

